# gallbladder scan



## Stedwell (Jan 5, 2003)

HiI think I may have gallladder issues and am about to have a scan My doctor didn't say what kind of scan I don't think it is a hida scan. Will they be able to tell if the bladder isn't working properly or only if there are stones?


----------



## larrybird04530 (Feb 20, 2003)

It will show how the gall bladder is functioning. Mine was fine. I was able to watch the whole thing. Thank goodness I had something to watch cause you have to lie still for such a long time.


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

If it is not a HIDAscan it may be either UltraSound or CT scan. Both will look for the presence of stones or abnormailities in how the gallbladder or bile ducts look, but will not assess function in any way. It can only be implied by how it looks.


----------

